# Eheim Skim350 Micro Surface Skimmer



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone used this? The price and the gallons make me very curious. What do u think?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent surface skimmer. Have one on my 25 gal tank. Got it from here http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/Eheim-Skim350-3536310-720686350274.htm don't think its available in Canada yet, but I could be wrong.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Are we talking about the same one? The one I am talking about is available in big al's for 35 bucks (regular price was 45) and is for aquariums up to 92 gallons. It is also small right? And I read it traps the dirt in a sponge instead of a container. How good can it be?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Not too sure if we talking about the same one. Add the link to the one at bigals. The one I'm talking about I use it for keeping my surface clean so i don't get an oily surface which usually happens with planted tanks. Yes it's a small device.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's the same one. Going to check it out tonight. So it's not really meant for saltwater?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not too sure if you can use it for salt water tanks, but planted tanks yes.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The Eheim Skim350 Micro Surface Skimmer is a surface skimmer for freshwater tanks and not the same type of skimmer as a saltwater skimmer.
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28252&products_id=1458
--
Paul


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is a Surface Skimmer that works very well in planted tanks.

AquaInspiration uses these on several of their I store setups. They work really well. Attach to existing filter intake tubing and @ $15.99 your good to go.

The Eheim Skim350 at Angelfins works independently of existing filtration & uses power to run. Great if you want to use in several tanks, but you'll have to clean filter in unit between each.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> The Eheim Skim350 Micro Surface Skimmer is a surface skimmer for freshwater tanks and not the same type of skimmer as a saltwater skimmer.
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28252&products_id=1458
> --
> Paul


And yet Big Al's is advertising it this week for freshwater and saltwater tanks... I kind of figured something wasn't adding up. Thanks

Is it a HOB unit or a submersible unit?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Great to see them available in Canada now. At that time when I was looking they were not.


----------

